# Toronto Star: Pride and regret for Canadian troops leaving Afghanistan...



## x-grunt (15 May 2011)

Searched and not found, so I thought I'd post it.

full article on link http://www.thestar.com/news/world/afghanistan/article/991611--pride-and-regret-for-canadian-troops-leaving-afghanistan-as-mission-winds-up?bn=1

Pride and regret for Canadian troops leaving Afghanistan as mission winds up
 The Canadian Press 
 KANDAHAR, AFGHANISTAN — The slight swagger in the steps of Canadian soldiers in southern Afghanistan these days is tempered by wistfulness over what has been and what might yet come.

As the sun sets over their five-year mission in some of the most hostile territory anywhere, there’s a proud yet not quite fulfilled sense of accomplishment.

“There’s a little bit of bitterness,” says Maj. François Dufault, deputy commander of Canada’s last deployed battle group.

“We’re battling for the last period but we will not be able to touch the Stanley Cup, because the Americans or other contributors will raise the cup in the air while we’ll be out in the bleachers watching.”

It’s a sentiment heard often among troops who are finally seeing the fruits of the Canadian effort — cultivated in blood, limb and sweat — finally begin to ripen.

While progress can be measured in part by the dramatic decline in deaths and injuries over the past 10 months, perhaps the more important measure is in the stark changes on the ground — changes often lost on the Canadian public back home.

More on link: http://www.thestar.com/news/world/afghanistan/article/991611--pride-and-regret-for-canadian-troops-leaving-afghanistan-as-mission-winds-up?bn=1


----------



## wildman0101 (28 May 2011)

Canadian's allready have the Stanley Cup Re: A-Stan..
Through blood,,sweat and tear's....They showed Canada
That our small lil Continetal Army can still kick but as they 
have been world renowned,,, as shock troop's thru 2 
world war's...The Boer War before that,,, 3 attempted 
invasion's by our southern brethren,,,Korea,,,Vietnam.
Falkland's...We never back down to anybody... ever
Please see attached...
Cheer's 
Scoty B
P.S. My Gramma was from Scranton PA...Go figure. So i 
can rag...


----------



## wildman0101 (29 Jun 2011)

Job WELL DONE TROOP'S.    
Sorry bout the wee rant.
Thank-you for carrying the torch.  
Scoty B


----------

